
Show HN: KV Personal Accounting web app - naissur
http://ec2-35-157-217-245.eu-central-1.compute.amazonaws.com/
======
naissur
KV Accounting is a predictable personal accounting app.

Its main features are:

\- Double-entry bookkeeping

\- Simple, easy-to-use adaptive design

\- Correct, error-less recurrent transactions

All the development is done on GitHub ([https://github.com/kv-key-
value/accounting](https://github.com/kv-key-value/accounting)).

------
hawkice
Woah, that domain name.

Also, I got kinda sidetracked looking into this StandardFile thing -- can I
just use localstorage or something if I don't want to figure out what's going
on with that?

------
naissur
@hawkice

Sure, selecting localStorage as main storage would be a good option.
StandardFile provides security and encryption, that's all :)

Thanks for the feedback!

